# Happy Birthday Mr. Rader



## mr drinky (Apr 17, 2012)

Have a sharp and wonderful day.

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 17, 2012)

:hbday:arty2:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy birthday Michael!


----------



## Twistington (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy birthday! Hope it is a great day for you.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 17, 2012)

Woot! Getting older


----------



## MadMel (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## The Edge (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mike Davis (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Michael!!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Michael!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 17, 2012)

hey, happy birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tk59 (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy birthday, Michael.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 17, 2012)

Have a happy birthday!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 17, 2012)

:hbday:


----------



## Michael Rader (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay, move along folks - nothing to see here!!!

STFU and have a nice day....

I won't.

~M


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy bday young sir!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Michael - hope you can find a knife to cut the cake!!


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 17, 2012)

Michael Rader said:


> Okay, move along folks - nothing to see here!!!
> 
> STFU and have a nice day....
> 
> ...



Ha, not a birthday person eh? My condolences man, these things happen to the best of us.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 17, 2012)

Michael Rader said:


> Okay, move along folks - nothing to see here!!!
> 
> STFU and have a nice day....
> 
> ...



Whoa. Sorry for starting the thread. Just saw the reminder pop up at the bottom of the forum and thought I would release the hounds. My bad. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 17, 2012)

Michael Rader said:


> Okay, move along folks - nothing to see here!!!
> 
> STFU and have a nice day....
> 
> ...



Is someone turning 40?


Ok I tease. I don't hate my birthdays, but I rarely notice they happen. My wife's been making me do things the past few years to try to give them significance. I still barely get it.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 17, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy BD whether you like it or not!


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy birthday, hope you get a good birthday!


----------



## Michael Rader (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Mr. Drinky; you're cool. I was just poking fun... at myself mostly  

I wouldn't wish turning 41 on my worst enemy. Just imagine how grumpy I'll be when 50 rolls around. My suggestion is that it would be best not to mention it... remember the "shotgun thread."

~M


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 17, 2012)

*sigh*


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey, I just turned 41 in February. Congrats from your worst enemy...but my Wii Fit that I just started yesterday says I am 48 years old. What's worse is having some avatar on your TV hang their head in shame and proclaim you 48 years old. That's the enemy 
k.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 17, 2012)

Left that one behind a couple years ago... 

Happy Birthday, and don't sweat it, ya got 10 years to get good and grumpy for 50! I'm a couple years ahead of you and gearing up!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 18, 2012)

Happy April 18th!

Hey, he said he didn't want to talk about yesterday.


----------



## Michael Rader (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmm... 

Bah hum bug!

~M


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 18, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday!

M


----------



## Michael Rader (Apr 18, 2012)

Michael Rader said:


> Bah hum bug!
> 
> ~M



+1


----------

